

A failed entrepreneur   - derekc
http://www.growthology.org/growthology/2010/06/a-failed-entrepreneur.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+typepad/1210088963s1218/growthology+(Growthology)

======
gizmo
I wouldn't say the father failed at all. Nothing lasts forever and companies
are no exception. Growing and leading a company for 20 years is a huge
accomplishment, no matter what happens after that. Companies are not meant to
last forever. We've had companies since the middle ages, and none of them
exist now. Surely they're not all failed companies whose leaders all failed
them?

Besides, there's no way bankruptcy wipes away all the value that has been
created. If a company can support three dozen families over 20 years (figures
from the story) that's a tremendous amount of value. The few million dollar
the company was worth before it went bankrupt pales in comparison.

I understand why the father in the story would blame himself, it's only
natural. It's a very human thing to second guess and blame yourself. My point
is that people always find a way to blame themselves so I don't think somebody
who successfully leads a business for 19 years is any more of a failed
entrepreneur than a writer who writes bestsellers for 19 years or professor
who does research and manages his group for 19 years or an actor who has 19
years worth of television and movies to his name.

Failed? Pheh.

~~~
erikpukinskis
> We've had companies since the middle ages, and none of them exist now.

I totally agree, but it's not strictly true that none of them exist anymore:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoshi_Ryokan>

~~~
clutchski
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_oldest_companies>

------
mrvir
Seems like he was quite a champ. Far more precious if you can teach your kids
to think for themselves and use their wings, than leave them a multi-million
dollar company, me thinks.

------
jonpaul
It's a very moving story. It's well worth the read.

------
d_c
Very well written, a thank you to the author (and his father!)

------
enjo
Well that's going on my wall.

------
tjmaxal
for every success in life there are always a long list of glorious failures
that precede it.

